# I cannot make the right configuration in order to run TinyBSD in HDD



## Gaplan (Feb 8, 2013)

*I* cannot make the right configuration in order to run *T*iny*BSD* in *HDD* instead of *USB*. *H*ow can *I* do this? *W*hat do you suggest?


----------



## mmx23 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just `dd` it to the harddrive? Or maybe try FreeNAS or m0n0wall. NanoBSD is also  nice.


----------

